# what air pump you using?



## hippy59 (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm tring to get an airoponics system up and running but I'm having issues with the air pump. I have the active aqua 8 outlet and on my 3rd one within a week. I always get to were 2 of the 8 outlets wont bubble my stones and when I switch them around the 2 that were working now are not and vise versa so giving up on the crappy thing. I hate the idea of using aquarium pumps because I would need so many which would require extension cords. is there a good one that's heavy duty that I can use to power 8 stones? I need 5 for the grow and 3 for my homemade cloner.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 24, 2016)

.

which aqua 8?

the industrial (60w) unit should MORE than power your stones.
(they are MUCH louder than the normal duty units)


https://www.hydrofarm.com/catalog/category/pumps-irrigation/brand/active-aqua/

not a suggestion as to where to buy, just the first page with those units I could find.

:48: 

View attachment aqua8.jpg


View attachment aqua88.jpg


----------



## hippy59 (Jan 24, 2016)

left


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 25, 2016)

The one on the right will certainly do what you need but they are loud and generate quite a bit of heat. I have found that the dual diaphragm units seem to work quite well, and hold up for a long time. 
https://www.hydrowholesale.com/general-hydroponics-gh-dual-diaphragm-air-pump-4-outlet-4028
These are pricey but they work very well and are both quiet and cool, and they last. 
Also, the "Micro-pore" air stones also work very well. https://www.hydrowholesale.com/micro-pore-hog-2x-air-diffuser-4476 
These are all I use.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 25, 2016)

I suspect an air stone problem--"... I always get to were 2 of the 8 outlets wont bubble my stones and when I switch them around the 2 that were working now are not..."  Are you sure that it is not the air stones that are clogged and not the pump?


----------



## hippy59 (Jan 25, 2016)

ya I'm sure. even after I switched you can feel the air that's being pumped from the bad one is a lot less then one that is working properly. I'm just tring to find a good reliable and preferably rebuildable pump. I thought about just running an airline from the garage air compresser into the house and adding a filter and regulator but worried that there would still be a lot of contaminants in the air givin the low air use. I don't think the filters would work properly. they work great for painting and all but the low flow worrys me.


----------



## hippy59 (Jan 25, 2016)

well, the SOBs wouldn't let me return in for another type pump but they did exchange it and I went ahead and bought a heavy duty 12 gang pump and MAN does that thing push some air. BIG difference. if I was having air issues before I am not anymore! I'll just put this POS in the cabinet as a spare. ya it is a bit loud but I think I can quiet it down a little bit..


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 26, 2016)

Be careful trying to quiet it as they can get rather hot. Don't worry about the other pump, you will need it for the expansion that you will inevitably do at some point in the future


----------



## hippy59 (Jan 27, 2016)

wow hot is right. let her run for 2 days and its not making the water hot or even warm so all is good. all I am gonna do to quiet it is to pput some rubber feet on the legs and MAYBE put a hose on it ( sucksion side ) and see if that helps alittle. the rubber feet for sure tho.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 27, 2016)

They make rubberized bolts that form a "cushion bolt" with a bolt on each side with the nuts so that you can bolt the pump down to the rubber cushions and then bolt that down to a board. That would take up most of the vibrations.


----------



## hippy59 (Jan 27, 2016)

thanks that helps a lot. that is were most of the noise comes from


----------



## hippy59 (Jan 27, 2016)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## hippy59 (Jan 27, 2016)

lol


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 27, 2016)

oh yeah, been there


----------



## hippy59 (Jan 27, 2016)

I put my beer on the veg table and it foamed up. nuff said


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 28, 2016)

she was sh-sh-sha-shakin', whoa-ohh-ooh-oh-oh, foaming your beer up, whoa-oh-ooh-oh. She was moo-ving up and down, round and round an round, and shakin.  "Eddie Money" for those less musically enclined :hubba: :doh:


----------



## zem (Jan 28, 2016)

I hang it in the air with a bungee cord. It hangs vertical, diagonal or however just won't make a difference as long as the airline is open


----------



## yarddog (Jan 28, 2016)

Zem, that's how I mounted my exhaust fan.   Bungee straps and a screw with a large washer on the end to prevent the strap from sliding off.     Works pretty good.     Now if you want to get all geeky, you could use an electro magnet to suspend your pump in the air.    Absolutely no vibrations transferred then.   Should only cause you a few major headaches, and several hundred dollars.  Lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 29, 2016)

I was going to mention what Zem did.  Hanging your air pump with bungees can alleviate a lot of the noise.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 31, 2016)

Yarddog: I like the way you think, but the magnets would only work to suspend the pump if they were big and aligned properly with the magnetic field that surrounds the running pump. It would be quite interesting to see if it would work though. Maybe use a much larger ring mounted electromagnet like what is used in certain lawn tractor motors or boat motors to charge the battery like an alternator.


----------



## sopappy (Jan 31, 2016)

hippy59 said:


> thanks that helps a lot. that is were most of the noise comes from



 I found the noise from the outlet far worse. Listen to your bubbles  
Unplug the main hose and cover it with your thumb. I bet you could put that pump in the garage and you'd still hear the noise in the grow room.


----------



## B3henry (May 25, 2017)

Plenty of air does not mean or guarantee plenty of oxygen contrary to popular misguide beliefs, air pump salesmen and myths. If you want air that 1 thing, if you want oxygen, stealth, efficiency, quiet, dependable, durable and fail safe, no electricity, no addition heat and no worries about low O2 events and fungal outbreaks&#8230; dig this:
Check out Big Dan&#8217;s 10 days post clone with Current Culture H2O Hydroponic system and 
How I use Pure OXYGEN to grow Cannabis hydroponically ... - YouTube  
&#9654; 7:27
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFQDS3P-Xdg
1.	Similar
Jul 9, 2015 - Uploaded by dan greenthumb
here is how i utilize oxygen to gain growth....like ,subscribe and share !!be sure to visit BIGDANSGENETIX.com ...


----------



## Budlight (May 25, 2017)

hippy59 said:


> ya I'm sure. even after I switched you can feel the air that's being pumped from the bad one is a lot less then one that is working properly. I'm just tring to find a good reliable and preferably rebuildable pump. I thought about just running an airline from the garage air compresser into the house and adding a filter and regulator but worried that there would still be a lot of contaminants in the air givin the low air use. I don't think the filters would work properly. they work great for painting and all but the low flow worrys me.



 I tried this it gets a little pricey on the electric bill if you open that pump I bet you the little flappers inside are just stuck with general gunk from in the air Plus a lot of those little fish air pumps I have a little filters in them the plug up


----------



## RubyRed (May 26, 2017)

zem said:


> I hang it in the air with a bungee cord. It hangs vertical, diagonal or however just won't make a difference as long as the airline is open




:aok:


Same here.  reduced the noise a lot


----------



## RippinRebelz (Sep 27, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072N2HPWB/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------

